# Steam tug Alang



## Mendi (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone have any details of this steam tug used at Alang?


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

There's a tug ALANG (IMO 8845810) of the Gujarat Maritime Board, but she is diesel and built 1989.

David


----------

